# Elkage



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Ambled up to my pistol range to find it was already booked. 










There's been a six-pointer hanging out on a ridge directly above this clearing. Come November I'm gonna name him Westinghouse...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is that your property ?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is something very few of us ever get the chance to see. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes Marty. I live well above the "no shooting" zone.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Caught this guy in my side yard awhile back:


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Meanest bull ever, this one had the devil in him:


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Blacktails you say? All day long...


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Great picks hula, thanks for sharing. I get black bear, whitetail deer, coyotes and turkeys in my yard. To often maybe because the bears can be a nuisance but our elk herd is 25 miles or so east of me. I like to see them when ever the opportunity comes.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks Dave.

It's a magical place that will change as you watch

Locally known as Shenanigan Notch

I've seen things here that a man shouldn't see

Deep in the dark wood- the mushrooms are free


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing !


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you sharing. That is a magical place...
It is a strange thing to think of... but black bears and turkeys are my favorite wild animals to see. Only saw 1 black bear while out... many turkeys. They are so hard to get close to.

And my favorite not wild animal is dogs... goats, too. Although I never had any goats... I want milkers some day.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That is so cool. I am very slightly extremely envious...


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks Pat & Matt.

Sorry, waxing emotionally nostalgic and discovered Imgur in the same time period. Can't be good...

I'd like you to meet Emma. This young lady taught me my first and most critical lessons about how to live in a wild place. She played with my dogs and hung around for three seasons. There was a thread sometime back where we discussed the effects of encounters with wild creatures. This animal changed my life.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Okay, last one I promise. 

Um, this is a cloud, right?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Beautiful pics Hulla. I've always felt so blessed to live in a beautiful place. Outstanding pistol range btw!


----------

